# Nissan Versa reverse sensor.



## rubensancj (Jul 27, 2016)

When I put in reverse gear the beep starts going crazy, I think that the sensors might be damaged, because I put my hand over them and 3 makes a continous beep, but the left one goes crazy, but if you know for another cause let me know please. 
Thanks


----------



## PeterN (Apr 9, 2017)

So it's probably dead. Any chance of dismounting it and cleaning?


----------

